# @$%^&@ Hurricanes . . . !



## tragoscamp (Mar 7, 2006)

Here comes #1 . . Tropical Storm (so far) Alberto. Soon to be following by #'s 2 - #20-something !

I keep my 23RS outdoors at my inlaws. I'm wondering if I should get (have to improvise for this storm) an A/C 'cover' . . . and wondering what else I should be preparing for . .

Trying to anticipate what preparations I need to make, besides finding 'covered/enclosed' storage for the TT, to survive 'driving rain' . .

Suggestions ??

Brian


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I would be concerned that the a/c cover would flap around too much ... but i would get something to protecrt the foil vents on the outside of the a/c -- they bend extremely easy...

would love to have some rain here -- they are declaring a water restriction startiing Wednesday here in San Antonio -- we haven't had any rain for months...

The weather forecast for here is Hot and Dry with temps on:

MON: 99
TUES: 100
WED: 101
THURS: 101
FRI: 100


----------



## tragoscamp (Mar 7, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> I would be concerned that the a/c cover would flap around too much ... but i would get something to protecrt the foil vents on the outside of the a/c -- they bend extremely easy...
> 
> would love to have some rain here -- they are declaring a water restriction startiing Wednesday here in San Antonio -- we haven't had any rain for months...
> 
> ...


 Central Florida, primarily the East Coast along I-95, has been 'on fire' for weeks. They've been battling fires and shutting down I-95 intermittently during that time. Hopefully this storm will dump several inches of rain like they're suggesting.

Good luck in TX . . you guys have been a target a lot over the years as well . .

Brian


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

You should have your trailer stocked ready to go for the hurricane season but if you are going to ride one out I recommend that you fill all 3 tanks with water & put your stabilizer jacks down. This will help from keeping it from blowing over. As for your A/C your gonna have to get creative. What part of florida are you in? We are in bradenton.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I never cover anything on mine and it's rode out several nasty storms with no leaks. I usually fill the holding tanks fresh water and all so the center of gravity is low. I also try to keep it hooked to the truck but that doesn't always work out in the scramble for high ground around here. 12' above sea level is considered mountains around here.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

All I can offer, is to wish all of my fellow Outbackers in the hurricane states a mild season, and a respite from what you have all suffered over the last couple of years.

You have had enough. It's time fo a breather.









Good luck all! And...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Right now the majority of the active Southeastern Outbackers are at Topsail Hill State Preserve near Destin, FL. (except for us -- we went last month). I am sure they are watching the weather reports closely. Nothing can mess up a beach vacation like a manditory evacuation of the campground because of a hurricane/tropical storm. Been there...done that.

Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

So far, it sounds like our Topsail folks are holding their own!








May not be a fun drive home for some of them though.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> So far, it sounds like our Topsail folks are holding their own!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think all of them are staying until the weekend. By then that storm will be long gone from the southeast. Maybe up around Wolfie's neighborhood.

Bob


----------

